# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [إدارة] تنمية بشرية المحاضرة الاولي

## مصراويةجدا

*_مقدمه _**اسم المحاضر : دكتور / محمد عمر* 
*دكتور محمد عمر طبيب بشري ترك مجاله من فترة طويلة وتفرغ لمجال التنمية البشرية* 
*وهو مدير فريق زيدني للتنمية البشرية* 
*له اكثر من 28 عام في الاعمال الخيرية في مصر والعالم .*

*نشأة علم التنمية البشرية( مهارات التواصل) :*
*علم التنمية البشرية هو نتاج لخبرات اشخاص ناجحين حول الي علم ليسهل تناقله ودراسته* 

*محاضرة اليوم : ( ممارسة القيادة _practcing leadership )*

*النقاط الاساسية :*

*1 . تعريف القيادة*
*2. اساطير عن القيادة ( أفكار مغلوطة )*
*3. قيمة القيادة*
*4. مستويات القيادة* 

*قبل ما نبدا شرح النقطة الاولي في حاجتين مهمين لازم نعرفهم* 

** كل شخص عنده مهارة القيادة  ............. واللي معترض يقولي وانا اناقشه* 
** قد نفسك قبل قيادة الاخرين* 

*ونبدا بإسم الله*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*تعريف القيادة :*

*القيادة في ابسط تعريف لها هي القدرة علي اتخاذ اتباع* 

*طب إزاي يبقي ليك اتباع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*هناك ثلاثة قوي للقيادة علي اساسها يتبعك التابعون* 

*1. قوة السلطان* 
*ويتبعك الناس خوفا من العقاب الذي سيقع عليهم إذا لم يمتثلوا لاوامرك* 
*وهي قوة مؤقتة مقرونة بقدرتك علي العقاب* 

*2. قوة المنفعة* 
*ويتبعك الناس طمعا في الثواب ( رشوة )*
*وهي قوة مؤقتة مقرونة بقدرتك علي النفع* 

*3. قوة التأثير* 
*ويتبعك الناس فقط لتاثير شخصيتك عليهم* 

*مميزات قوة التاثير :*

*1. ليس بالضرورة ان تكون في منصب قيادي لتستخدم قوة التاثير* 
*2. قوة دائمة مفاتيح استخدامها في يدك* 
*3. يتبعك الناس لاقتناعهم التام بك* 

*عمليا :*
*نقود بالثلاث قوي السابق ذكرهم لاختلاف انواع البشر وذلك في حالة توفر الثلاث قوي لديك* 
*ولكن في حالة عدم توفر الثلاث قوي تستخدم فقط قوة التاثير* 

*قادتنا :*
*يملكون الثلاثة قوي ولكن يستسهلون استخدام قوة السلطان وذلك لان قوة التاثير تحتاج لمجهود في إقناع التابعين لك وده طبعا خطأ فادح* 

*القيادة الصح = استخدام قوة التاثير فقط لا غير*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*افكار مغلوطة عن القيادة :*

*1 . القادة يولدون !*

*هذه مقولة خاطئة  لان هناك نوعين من الناس* 

*1. شخص مولود قائد ولكنه لم يخالط قاده ولم يسمع قصص قاده عظام ولم يمارس القياده* 
*تضيع عنده هذه الموهبة* 

*2. الشخص الذي به موهبة القيادة ولكن ليست بنسبة عالية ولكنه خالط القاده وسمع قصصهم ومارس القيادة وتربي عليها يصبح قائد* 

*ولكن اي من النوعين السابقين لا يصبح قائد عظيم* 

*فالقائد العظيم تتوفر به النوعيتين مثل صلاح الدين الايوبي* 

*مثال :* 

*سمع احد الملوك ان هناك قرية لا يخرج منها سوي القادة فتوجه اليها ليعرف السر* 
*وعلي باب القرية قابل احد علمائها فساله هل هذه القرية التي لا تنجب سوي القاده؟*
*فأجاب العالم : لا يا سيدي فنساؤنا لا ينجبون سوي الاطفال*



*2 . القيادة مهارة نادرة الوجود !!!*

*وهي عبارة خاطئة القيادة ليست نادرة الوجود ولكنها نادرة التعلم فهل هناك في المناهج الدراسية مادة تختص بتعليم القيادة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*3. لا وجود للقيادة إلا مع السلطة !!!*

*وهذه عبارة خاطئة لان كما ذكرنا سلفا ان قوة السلطة قوة مؤقتة وان قوة التاثير هي القيادة الحقيقية* 


*4. الكاريزما ( القبول ) شرط ضروري للقيادة وهي خاصية ليس للإنسان يد بها* 
*وهي مقولة خاطئة لان الكاريزما صفة مكتسبة وتكتسب بالتقرب من الله ليلقي محبته في قلوب الناس  فمن احبه الله القي محبته في قلوب الملائكة وقلوب الناس*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*قيمة القيادة :*
*القيادة هي المؤشر للحد الاقصي الذي تستطيع المنظمة الوصول إليه* 

*مثال :*
*احد الشركات كانت إدارتها تتكون من رئيس مجلس الغدارة وخمسة من رؤساء الاقسام* 
*وعندما مات رئيس مجلس الإدارة كان يجب ان يختاروا من بين رؤساء الاقسام واحد ليراس الشركة فاستعاوا بشركة متخصصة في ذلك فما كان من هذه الشركة إلا ان ارسلت رؤساء الاقسام في إجازة لمدة شهر وتابعوا الاقسام الخمس اكثر قسم نجح في ثبات مؤشر إنتاجه بالنسبة لباقي الاقسام أختير مديره ليرأس الشركة لانه افضل قائد* 

*( إذا صفا رأس العين صفا العين كله ) ............... مقولة للإمام علي*

*فاعلم ان :*
*1. القيادة مسؤلية ( كلكم راع وكلكم مسؤل عن رعيته )*

*2. القيادة دور يمكن تبديله فاليوم انت قائد وغدا انت تابع حسب قدرتك * 
*إذا فواجب عليك تعلم القيادة جبدا عندما يأتي عليك هذا الدور حسب الطبيعة* 

*مثال :*

*في هجرة البط البري من اوروبا لافريقيا في الشتاء تأخذ اسراب الطيور أثناء طيرانها شكل رقم 8* 
*وسبحان الله اكتشف العلماء ان السر في ذلك يكم ان البط عندما يرفرف بجناحيه فيخلخل الهواء* 
*فيطير الطير الذي يليه داخل مقاومة هواء اقل وكذللك الطير الذي يليه تقل المقاومة اكثر وبالتالي فإن اقل الطيور اجهادا الذي يطير في اخر السرب اورهقهم هو اول طائر رأس الثمانية القائد* 

*ولكن الاغرب ان هذه الطيور تؤمن بمبدأ تتابع الادوار الذي تكلمنا عنه سابقا فعندما تقل سرعتهم في الطيران يعلمون ان قائدهم قد تعب ويجب ان يصبح تابع وعلي الفور يأتي طائر من اخر السرب* 
*لانه اقل مجهودا ليحل محل القائد وينتقل القائد لاخر السرب ليستريح* 

*فسبحان من بيده ملكوت كل شئ وإليه ترجعون*

----------


## ابن البلد

تسلم أيدك مصراوية 
بس بيتهيألي كان أنسب للموضوع ده قاعة رجال الأعمال ؟
ولا ايه رأيك؟

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*مستويات القيادة : ( انت الان ترأس مجموعة من الناس في شركة مثلا)*
*هناك خمس مستويات متتالية للقيادة تبدأ بحرف p ولها كلمة سر تبدأ بحرف R* 

*1  possition المنصب...... تستخدم rights حقوقك* 
*في هذه المرحلة يتبعك الناس بسبب نفوذ المنصب لديك وبرور الوقت يصابون بالملل* 

*2 permeation التغلغل ...... تستخدم realationships علاقاتك*
*وفي هذه المرحلة تحسن علاقاتك مع من حولك وبمرور الوقت بعض الناس المتميزين يملون لانهم لا يرون اي انتاج داخل المؤسسة* 

*3 production الانتاج...... تستخدم results تحقيق الاهداف* 
*وفي هذه المرحلة يتبعك الناس لوجود انتاج جديد وبمرور الوقت يمل من حولك من ذوي الخبرة بسبب عدم وجود كيان لهم* 

*4 people development تطوير الاشخاص ... تستخدم reproduction إعادة بناء الاشخاص* 

*وفي هذه المرحلة تجعل المتميزين في منظومتك يتمتعون ببعض الامتيازات من علاوات وترقيات وكورسات في مجال العمل وغيرها من المحفزات علي الانتاج* 

*5 personhood الرمز .... وتستخدم respect الاحترام* 
*وهي مرحلة لا يصل اليها الكثيرين بان يصبحون رمز يتبعه كل من حوله دون اي خوف ومع شعور تام بالإطمئنان وهي قمة القيادة* 

*ملحوظة :*
*الاعلام يصنع رموزا ليست في حقيقتها رموزا فتأكد من الرموز التي تتبعها* 
*وإذا وضعت يوما في موقف كهذا فاسعي بأقصي جهدك لكي تستحق هذه المكانة* 

*إذا كنت في المرحلة الثالثة وتأخر الانتاج فطمئن من حولك واعلمهم بذلك حتي لا يفقدون ثقتهم بك*

*وإذا كنت بالمرحلة الرابعة وانت مشغول عن إعطاء  المحفزات  لموظفيك فاخبرهم بأسبابك* 
*واكد لهم انك لم تنساهم*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*صفات القائد :*
*صفات القائد تجتمع في كلمة lead قيادة* 
*1 يتعلمون learning* 
*2 يعلمون equip* 
*3 مشرقون attitude* 
*4 يحلمون dream* 
*ومعايا ناخدهم صفة صفة* 

*1 القادة يتعلمون* 
*القائد الحقيقي لا يتوقف عن العلم ابدا واعلم ان* 
*العلم ثلاثة اشبار:*
*إذا علم الشبر الاول ............ إغتر إبن ادم*
*إذا علم الشبر الثاني ........... تواضع إبن ادم*
*إذا علم الشبر الثالث ........... علم ابن ادم انه لا يعرف شيئا* 

*واقوي وسيلة تكلم للقائدة الملاحظة والتحليل* 

*_ ركز في علمك :*
*ليكن عندك معلومات عامة عن كل شئ ولكن ركزفي علمش علي شئ واحد فقط* 


*2 القادة يعلمون* 
*اقوي انواع التعليم هو الملازمة اي ان تلازم معلمك دائما حتي تتشرب من علمه* 

*مثال :*

*في حياة الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم من كان ارق قلبا ومن كان اشد بأسا ابو بكر ام عمر ؟*
*بالطبع كان ابوبكر ارق قلبا وكان عمر اشد بأسا* 
*ولكن عندما مات النبي من الذي إنهار ومن الذي تماسك ولم شمل الامة من جديد ؟*
*اول من انهار كان عمر ومن تماسك كان ابو بكر حين قال _( إن كنتم تعبدون محمدا فمحمد قد مات وان كنتم تعبدون الله فالله حي لا يموت )*
*اتعلمون السبب عمر كان من صحابة الرسول ولكنه كان يتعلم منه مع باقي الصحابة داخل المسجد*
*اما ابو بكر كان الملازم للنبي ارأيتم فائدة الملازمة في العلم هي التي تصنع القائد*

*ملحوظة : خليك زنان في العلم خليك ورا المعلومة لحد ما تعرفها* *
3القاده مشرقون
يبعثون دائما التفاؤل في من حولهم (بص للجزء المليان من الكباية ) جرب وادخل بيتك مكشر هتلاقي الجو اتكهرب لكن لو دخلت بوجه بشوش كل اللي حواليك هايفرحوا 
4 القاده يحلمون 
لانهم يرون نهاية الطريق من بدايته* 

*ليكن شعارك :*

*عجبا لامر المؤمن إن امره كله خير وليس ذلك لاحد إلا للمؤمن إذا اصابته سراء شكر فكان خيرا له واذا اصابته ضراء صبر واحتسب فكان خيرا له* 

*وفي النهاية من هو القائد الحقيقي* 

*القائد الحقيقي :يعرف الي اين يذهب* 

*القائد الحقيقي: يري نهاية الطريق من بدايته*

*القائد الحقيقي : يستطيع الوصول لهدفه ليس وحيدا ولكن مع اتباعه* 

*القائد الحقيقي: يسعي دائما للتميز* 

*القائد الحقيقي : خادم للناس الذين يقودهم*

*القائد الحقيقي شعاره : إعمل اقصي ما عندك ولا تنتظر مقابل* 

*القائد الحقيقي : يتمتع بعلاقة جيدة مع الاخرين ويوازن بين جميع امور حياته*

*القائد الحقيقي : يتبع نظرية دراع مرسي* 

*في احد مشاهد مسرحية مدرسة المشاغبين خرج عادل إمام علي السبورة وفضل يقول كلام مالوش معني وفي وسط الكلام قال دراع مرسي* 
*فقام سعيد صالح ( مرسي ) زعق وقال الراجل ده بيتكلم صح ادام قال دراع مرسي يبقي بيتكلم صح* 

*فاعلم ايها القائد عندما تتحدث عن اوجاع الناس ومشاكلها سيتخذوك قائد ولكن بشرط المصداقية*

*القائد الحقيقي : إنتاجيته في فريق عمله اعلي بكثير من انتاجيته بمفرده* 

*مثال : في نفس مثال الطيور السالف ذكره اكتشف العلماء انه إذا طار احد الطيور مفردا سيقطع مسافة حوالي 70 كيلومترا في الساعة* 
*ولكن إذا طارفي سرب سيقطع مسافة 170 كيلومترا في الساعة* 

*فسبحان الخالق* 

*اتمني انكم تكونوا استفدتم وانتظروني في المحاضرة القادمة planning التخطيط*

*وده موقع الفريق للي عاوز يعرف حاجة www.zedny.org* 

*وجزاكم الله خيرا*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> تسلم أيدك مصراوية 
> بس بيتهيألي كان أنسب للموضوع ده قاعة رجال الأعمال ؟
> ولا ايه رأيك؟


 
والله يا استاذ احمد اللي حضرتك شايفه صح اعمله يا فندم 

وشكرا علي مرورك العطر

----------


## لؤلؤة مصر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اختى الحبيبه مصراويه جدا
حقيقى جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المحاضره الشيقه التى افادتنى كثيرا و
و انا متابعه معاكى فى كل المحاضرات ان شاء الله فى الانتظار
و بجد اسلوبك شيق و منسق جدا بس انا شايفه ان القاعه العا مه افضل طبعا بعد اذن الاستاذ احمد
موفقه بآذن الله و لك منى اجمل تحيه*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بداية متميزة أختى الطيبة مصراوية 

ما شاء الله عليكى وجميل أن نتعلم ولو بقدر ما قرأت منك ما دام حضورنا لهذه المحاضرات صعب شوية اليومين دول 

أحسنت ولى عودة بعد صلاة الفجر لتكملة المحاضرة وقرائتها بتمعن أكثر 

دمت بخير وسعادة 

ولا تنسوا ذكر الله 

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

أستاذي /أشرف مجاهد

شكرا علي الدعم والمرور الكريم وإن شاء الله المحاضرات الجاية تبقي افضل بإذن الله

----------


## الحب المفقود بقلوبنا

الله ينور عليكى ويزيدك من العلم ده 


المحاضرة جميلة جدا ومتميزة 

والاجمل ان حضرتك اللى كتبها


وتنسيقها رائع

ياريت يكون ليهم فروع فى اسكندرية

تسلم ايديكى

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> *اختى الحبيبه مصراويه جدا*
> *حقيقى جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المحاضره الشيقه التى افادتنى كثيرا و*
> *و انا متابعه معاكى فى كل المحاضرات ان شاء الله فى الانتظار*
> *و بجد اسلوبك شيق و منسق جدا بس انا شايفه ان القاعه العا مه افضل طبعا بعد اذن الاستاذ احمد*
> *موفقه بآذن الله و لك منى اجمل تحيه*


شكرا يا حبيبتي علي المرور والحمد لله إنها عجبتك 

وانتظروا المزيد بإذن الله

----------


## مصراويةجدا

شكرا يا ادهم علي المرور 
واستني المحاضرة الجاية بإذن الله

----------


## Masrawya

السلام عليكم...
عزيزتى مصراوية جدا

تسلم ايدك  فعلا محاضرة رائعه 
و مجهود جميل منك يا سارة

فى خطوات كتير استوقفتنى و فى جمل كمان شدتنى اوى

"اقوي انواع التعليم هو الملازمة اي ان تلازم معلمك دائما حتي تتشرب من علمه"
متفقه جدا على الطريقة دى من و جهة نظرى هى فعلا اصح طرق التعلم .


متابعه معاكِ ان شاء الله
تحياتى.
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

شكرا يا إنجي علي مرورك الجميل 

وفعلا الجملة دي من اكتر الحاجات اللي شدتني وانا في المحاضرة وكمان المثال اللي عليها رائع 

تسلمي يا قمر

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تسلم إيدك مصراوية جدا موضوع رائع فعلا

و مجال مهم جداً انا كنت اخدت الكورس ده من فترة 

و حقيقي لو اتسع وقتي اكيد هاخده تاني و تالت لأن كل مرة الواحد بيستفيد شئ جديد

اسمحي لي انا نقلته في قاعة رجال الأعمال لأنها أنسب اكثر له 

متابعة معك بقية الدروس ربنا يبارك لك

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## drmustafa

مصراوية جدا 
موضوع مهم جدا 
مجهود جميل وتلخيص رائع 
وفقك الله 
تحيتى وتقديرى

----------


## مصراويةجدا

روح قلبي / بوكي بوكي 

الموضوع وضوعك يا جميل حتي لو وديتيه المريخ وانا مقتنعة جدا ان ده مكانه المناسب شكرا 

وفعلا معاكي حق المحاضرات دي ممتعة جدا وفعلا بحس اني عاوزة اخدها اكتر من مرة 

وشكرا علي مرورك العطر

----------


## مصراويةجدا

دكتور مصطفي 

نورتني يا فندم والحمد لله ان الموضوع عجبك وانا باكتب المحاضرة التانية بشكل جميل وهاتكون بين ايديكم بكرة او بعده بالكتير 

وشكرا علي مرورك

----------


## مصراويةجدا

علي فكرة يا جماعة للعلم بالشئ 

المحاضرات دي من كورس اسمه baisc يعني دي البداية بس 

بس ان شاء الله انا بعد ما اخلص الكورس ده هاخد كورس في communication skills ( مهارات الاتصال )

وطبعا ان شاء الله هاحطه هنا برده

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى العزيزة 
مصراوية جدا 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

موضوع شيق واكثر من رائع 
كم المعلومات التى يحتويها تفيد اى انسان فى اى مجال 




> احد الشركات كانت إدارتها تتكون من رئيس مجلس الغدارة وخمسة من رؤساء الاقسام 
> وعندما مات رئيس مجلس الإدارة كان يجب ان يختاروا من بين رؤساء الاقسام واحد ليراس الشركة فاستعاوا بشركة متخصصة في ذلك فما كان من هذه الشركة إلا ان ارسلت رؤساء الاقسام في إجازة لمدة شهر وتابعوا الاقسام الخمس اكثر قسم نجح في ثبات مؤشر إنتاجه بالنسبة لباقي الاقسام أختير مديره ليرأس الشركة لانه افضل قائد


من اهم وظائف المدير او القائد 

بعيدا عن نفوذ المنصب 

هو تكوين صف تانى  للقيادة 

او  خلق وتدريب كوادر  جديده لتولى السلطه 

اهم شىء فى  تدريب هذه الكوادر 

هو تفويض السلطه 

ومنح هذه الكوادر الثقة فى نفسها وقدرتها على القيادة والادارة 

اتذكر قصة لمدير شركة فورد للسيارات 

ان احد الصحفيين ساله 

رغم انك صاحب اعظم شركة الا انك تقضى اكثر من 6 شهور فى اجازات وتنزه فى دول العالم 

كانت اجابته ببساطه شديده 

اننى  اوجدت من يحل محلى  حتى اتمتع بشيخوختى  

موضوع قيم ومثير  ولى عوده لمناقشة اجزاء اخرى من الموضوع 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> من اهم وظائف المدير او القائد  
> بعيدا عن نفوذ المنصب  
> هو تكوين صف تانى للقيادة  
> او خلق وتدريب كوادر جديده لتولى السلطه  
> اهم شىء فى تدريب هذه الكوادر  
> هو تفويض السلطه  
> ومنح هذه الكوادر الثقة فى نفسها وقدرتها على القيادة والادارة  
> اتذكر قصة لمدير شركة فورد للسيارات  
> ان احد الصحفيين ساله  
> ...


شكرا علي المرور اخي الكريم 

معلومة مفيدة جدا  :y: 

وهاقولك كمان حاجة طريفة اتقالت في المحاضرة علي نفس المثال بتاع الشركة ده 

إن رئيس القسم اللي الشغل مشي حلو لمدة شهر من غيره عينوه رئيس الشركة

لكن لو في مصر هايقولوله الشغل زي الفل من غيرك شكرا مستغنيين عن خدماتك   :CHYTRY:  :CHYTRY:  :CHYTRY:

----------


## nour2005

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ماشاء الله مصراوية جدا محاضرة مهمة جدا ومفيدة جدا 
بالتوفيق دائما وألف شكر على المجهود والأسلوب السّلس في الشّرح
كل سنة وأنتي طيبة رمضان مبارك  :f2:

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
موضوع مفيد بحق يامصراويه جدا 
واعتقد ان كل مواضيع التنميه البشريه من اجمل مايقرأه الانسان للتعلم والاستفاده منه
ياريت تكملى واحنا هنتابع ان شاء الله

----------


## kethara

*

أختى الرقيقه مصراويه جدا

رائعه المحاضرة وتخص موضوع هام جدا 

الا وهو التنمية البشرية وأجمل ما فيه ان أمكانية الأستفاده

بأمور حياتية كثيره متاحه ومرنه للإستفاده

سلمت أنامك الرائعه ومجهودك المميز ونحن معكِ بإنتظار

البقيه المفيده ان شاء الله

مع تحيتــــــــى

*

----------


## totatoty

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  
اختى الفاضله مصراويه جدا 
جزاكى الله كل الخير على محاضره التنميه البشريه 
ادرس منذ فتره فيها وكل محاضره بها الجديد حتى ولو كانت عن نفس  الموضوع 
سأتابع باقى المحاضرات معكى 
اتمنى لكى دوام التوفيق

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخت الفاضلة .. مصراوية جدا




محاضرة رائعة .. وشملت جميع جوانب القيادة وروح العمل بالفريق  .. ولقد خرجت من تلك المحاضرة بأن القيادة خدمة تتّسم بالفقرالروحي لا بروح الامتلاك اوالسعي وراء المجد الباطل .. وبالتواضع لا باكبرياء،  فالقائد هو الذي يهتم برعيته ويستشعر بمسؤوليته تجاههم .. وإن كان قادتنا حاليا يستسهلون استخدام قوة السلطان وذلك لان قوة التاثير تحتاج لمجهود في إقناع التابعين كما ورد في المحاضرة  ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم .. تحياتي العطرية.


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## Dr_rehab

الأخت الجميلة 

*مصراوية
*

اشكرك جدا لانى استفدت  من الموضوع

فاذا كان  هدفنا كلنا أننا نبحث عن الفائدة و نبسطها فى هذا الصرح المتميز

فشرحك التفصيلى للموضوع افادنا جدا ووصل المعلومه فى سلاسه ويسر

أشكرك جدا   

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## monmon_aso1982

بجد موضوع جميل جدا وراقى جدا
وبما ان دراستى هى التجارة فهذه المعلومات تفدنى جدا فى حياتى العمليه

شكرا ليكى اختى مصراويه على نقلك لنا هذه المحاضرة
فكرتينى بايام المحاضرات والسكاشن والامتحانات

ادارة الاعمال والتنظيم شىء من يتقنه فهو فنان ووهبه الله موهبه خاصه
شكرا ليكى مرة اخرى

----------


## أم أحمد

شكرا يا مصراوية يا قمر علي الموضوع
انا تصفحته سريعا
وهارجع  تاني ان شاء الله
تحياتي
 :f:

----------


## نورسين

شكرا على المجهود الرائع
تحياتي

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

ما شاء الله موضوع جميل فعلاً
رغم اني مش بحب الادارة بس اسلوبه سلس وجميل
تسلم ايدك يا سارة

----------


## مصراويةجدا

للرفع
شكر خاص لأستاذي / إسكندراني 
وشكر كمان لكل المشاركين في الموضوع واسفة علي التأخير في نزول باقي المحاضرات لكن بجد غصب عني وأول ما وقتي يسمح بإذن الله هنزلها علي طول
وجزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## المحب الولهان

السلام عليكم 
أخت مصراوية جدا شكرا على المجهود و الإفادة و جزاك الله خيرا و كل عام وانت بالف خير بمنسبة قرب العيد و كل أبناء مصر بخير و سلامة بإذن الله .........
يلا سلام :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:

----------


## سوما

المهندسة\ سارة..
تسجيل حضور وأعجاب بأولى المحاضرات... :y: 
تسلم أيدك.... وفى أنتظار التكملة بأذن االله.... :f2:

----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## قلب مصر

محاضرات قيمة جدا جدا
كل الشكر ليكي مصراوية الرقيقة على هذه القيمة التي نقلتيها لنا
بارك الله في مجهودك
 :f:

----------


## رحمة

*موضوع أكثر من رائع إستفدت منه الكثير
بارك الله فيكِ أختى الفاضلة مصراوية جدا*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

الأخت  الفاضلة    ...   مصراوية جدا








اليــوم .. ليس كسائر الأيـــام
اليــوم بــدا مختلفـاً .. وضّاءً 
ملوّنــاً بأزاهير ابداعكم هنـــا 
ومُعطّر بشذى ارواحكم الطيبة

اليــوم .. نحتـفل بفوزكــــم
بجائزة حورس أبــناء مصر 
يامن غرستم حــب الأنتمــاء
فكنتم رمز العـطـاء والوفاء




ابـدعتــم هنا .. فـامتعتـم 
وارتقيتم بنــا حد السماء
فما كان منّا الا ان نقابــل 
العطاء بـ العطاء

تـقديـــراً لـــهـــذه الجهــــود 
وتثمـــيناً لهــذه العطـــاءات
أتقــدم بأسمى آيــــات الشكر 
والعرفان لشخصكم الكريـــم
لتميزكم في هذا المــوضوع
الذي استحق بجدارة جائزة
حورس ابناء مصر 2008





كل عام وأنتم لأبناء مصر مصـــدر الفـرح 

كل عام وأنــا أجمــع كلمــات التهنئة

لكي أصنع منها باقة ود وحب 

لأهديها لك لتميزكم

تحياتي





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## loly_h

*
حبيبة قلبى الرقيقــــــــة ... مصراوية جدا

مبــــــــــارك بك التكريــــــــــم حبيبتى

وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق دائما ...

*

----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## سوما

*المصراوية جدا. سارة.. موضوع فعلا يستحق الفوز بجائزة ووسام الحورس للتميز 2008.. 
وفى أنتظار باقى المحاضرات أن شاء الله.. 
ومن تميز ونجاح إلى أخر أن شاء الله .. 
*

----------


## صفحات العمر

الأخت الرائعة / مصراوية جدا

الفوز بوسام التميز
حورس 2008
مع كل أمنياتى لكِ بدوام الرقى

----------


## الشحرورة



----------


## سابرينا

*جميل اوى مصراوية جدا 
اين المحاضرة الثانيه انا منتظرها 
تسلم ايدك *

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
في انتظار الجزء الثاني والثالث والمتابعة
جزاك الله خير

----------


## deyamag

*أحسنت .*

----------


## egytraining2009

*مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع و ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*

----------


## محمد غباشى

موضوع اكثر من رائع شكرا على المجهود مصراوية جدا وبالتوفيق تقبلى مرورى م\محمد غباشى

----------


## drmustafa

مرة أخرى شكرا على المضوع الجميل مصرااوية جدا 

والموضوع من اختياراتي في 

جولة في قاعة رجال الأعمال

----------

